# Hi Everyone! I am so happy to have come upon this group. I’m going through a very dif



## Iwanttobeloved (Sep 19, 2019)

*Hi Everyone! I am so happy to have come upon this group. I’m going through a very dif*

My husband and I have been married for 19 years. We have 3 amazing children and there’s nothing I want more than for our family to be happy, but we’re currently facing a huge hurdle that’s proving difficult to get over. I look forward to sharing my story and hearing your advice. I also look forward to hearing your stories and us supporting each other.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Hi Everyone! I am so happy to have come upon this group. I’m going through a very*

Welcome to TAM. I am sure you will get all the help and support that you need.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Hi Everyone! I am so happy to have come upon this group. I’m going through a very*

Hi, I'm going through some stuff now too and everyone has been tough but kind. Hope you find your answers and some comfort.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: Hi Everyone! I am so happy to have come upon this group. I’m going through a very*

Welcome to TAM!


----------

